
Is gogs dead? - dilipray
https://github.com/gogits/gogs/issues/1304
======
nrub
A month of inactivity and an issue that is 12 days old, and someone is trying
to fork the project under a new name?

Seems kind of fickle and impatient. Gogs is a great project, and that thread
doesn't seem to imply that it's dead only on a brief hiatus. If development
resumes will the new fork merge back in, or will it try to compete?

~~~
anon3_
In my opinion, this isn't a fork, but a naked hijacking:

\- No really consensus / official decision on the issue

\- [http://gitea.io/](http://gitea.io/)

\- "Git with a cup of tea,"

When it's done so fast, it feels like a coup.

I understand the right to fork a project, but for a maintainer to be AFK from
issues for a few weeks to necessitate a fork is harsh.

~~~
dilipray
Exactly, He didn't even give the other guy credits on his work.

~~~
tboerger
Why? There is still the version history and the admins of the organizations
are the top contributors beside of Unknwon ;). I just started to contribute
smaller pieces...

~~~
anon3_
Why the wink?

I'm trying to figure out if your devoid of the nuance of open source politics,
or if you're a huge risk taker.

------
tboerger
Really interesting how the people start to bitch around even if they don't
know any background story. The two guys that created the fork of Gogs are
cofounders of Gogs abd they have been in the organization for a long while...

Unknwon does some other stuff now and seems to not care about gogs anymore and
as far as i know he's not willing to accept other contributors or people in
the organization that gauns write access. So now there is the fork Gitea which
gets lots of attention and already multiple bugfixes. The for months
outstanding feature of pull requests will be done pretty soon as well. Ah, and
I forgot to mention that the project title still shows that it's a gogs fork
beside of some files that are still named gogs.

~~~
tboerger
I forgot to mention that I'm one of the gitea maintainers now and that there
is some other communication beside of the issues as well like gitter chat or
email ;)

~~~
xvilka
I wish you luck, gogs is a very nice project. I hope the gogs + drone will
become a faster alternative to GitLab + GitLab CI

~~~
sytse
GitLab CEO here, we did some informal performance testing comparing GitLab and
Gogs and we could not find a big difference in most operations. The only thing
that was slow was the web-editor and everything else to do with satellites,
we'll remove satellites from the web-editor in 7.13 and will work to
completely remove them from GitLab. What speed difference stood out for you?

~~~
sytse
Correction, satellites in the webeditor will be removed in 7.12 which will be
out in a week.

------
untog
_What 's the problem with @Unknwon being in the states? Don't they have
internet access there?_

Sigh. I don't know, maybe he's on holiday and you're not entitled to demand a
response from him?

~~~
anon3_
He studies / works in the USA. He's chinese. He may be back home in China for
vacation. Github + gmail is blocked by gfw

~~~
xiaq
Come on. GFW does not make an actual difference for a decent programmer...

~~~
untog
Yeah but circumnavigating the firewall is illegal, no? Even if you're an
amazing programmer it still might not be worth doing it if all you're going to
do is reply to some Github issues.

------
fortytw2
As they say, the creator is abroad, probably doesn't have much time to work on
it. Far from dead, by any stretch of the imagination.

------
astockwell
I'm even more skeptical of the fork's intentions given that the fork-er has
never even contributed code to gogs [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/gogits/gogs/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/gogits/gogs/graphs/contributors)

~~~
tboerger
Where did you get this crap? @lunny and @fuxiaohei have created the fork and
they are the admins. They are the main contributors to gogs with @Unknwon...

